# PHP > PHP & Base de donnes >  SQLSTATE[HY000] [2002] Aucune connexion na pu tre tablie

## ChillBurger94

Bonjour,
cela fais a peu prs trois jours que j'essaye de lier ma base a mon php .. Je travaille sur MAMP pour WINDOWS sur WIN10 et j'ai absolument besoin de russir a lier ma base .. 
Voici ma base depuis mon Localhost:8888/PHPMyAdmin : 



Les paramtres utilisateurs :


Et mon code PHP pour lier tout a :


```

```

Ainsi que le message affich :




> Erreur : SQLSTATE[HY000] [2002] Aucune connexion na pu tre tablie car lordinateur cible la expressment refuse.



J'ai beaucoup cherch sur les forums pour des erreurs similaires, mais je n'ai pas russi a regler mon probleme,
je vous remercie d'avance pour l'aide apporte !

----------


## badaze

Est-tu sr que le mot de passe soit *root* ?

----------


## ChillBurger94

Justement, je ne sais pas .. Je n'en ai pas configur et j'ai tester sans, toujours la mme erreur ...
J'ai lu que root tait le mot de passe par dfaut donc je ne sais pas vraiment ..

----------


## ska_root

Bonjour,

il faut prciser dans la chaine de connexion le port '8889' (d'aprs la capture).

d'une manire gnrale (mme pour du test) il est dconseill d'utiliser l'utilisateur root de mysql. Mieux vaut crer un utilisateur avec des privilges adapts au bases de donnes.

 :;):

----------


## ChillBurger94

> Bonjour,
> 
> il faut prciser dans la chaine de connexion le port '8889' (d'aprs la capture).


C'est a dire ? ^^ je dbute vraiment .. 

Je me connecte a la base avec localhost:8889/PhpMyAdmin ?

Merci !  ::): 

Edit : voici ce que a donne :

----------


## ska_root

```

```

et au passage, il n'y en a aucune en utf8...

regardes ici, tu verras des exemples :
http://php.net/manual/fr/pdo.connections.php]doc PHP

----------


## ChillBurger94

> ```
> 
> ```
> 
> et au passage, il n'y en a aucune en utf8...


Utf 8 ? ce n'est pas ce qu'on met tout le temps ? 

Apres l'execution du code il y'a toujours une erreur : "Erreur : SQLSTATE[HY000] [2002] php_network_getaddresses: getaddrinfo failed: H�te inconnu. "

----------


## badaze

Ton utilisateur *root* a un mot de passe.

Pour l'enlever.

Cliquer sur *Changer les privilges*







Puis sur



```
$bd = new PDO('mysql:host=localhost;dbname=test;charset=utf8', 'root', '');
```

----------


## ChillBurger94

> Ton utilisateur *root* a un mot de passe.
> 
> Pour l'enlever.


J'ai essayer et toujours la mme erreur .. Erreur : SQLSTATE[HY000] [2002] Aucune connexion n�a pu �tre �tablie car l�ordinateur cible l�a express�ment refus�e. 
Peut etre que je doit lancer MAMP en admin ? Ou le reinstaller ?

----------


## ChillBurger94

> regardes ici, tu verras des exemples :
> http://php.net/manual/fr/pdo.connections.php]doc PHP


Merci !  ::):

----------

